# Michigan History Teachers to Receive Odyssey Award Nov. 19 at Annual Jingle Ball



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

The Michigan History Foundation announced the recipients of the 2011 Odyssey Award, honoring educators who excel at finding creative and engaging ways to educate children about Michigan history. Two Kalamazoo teachers, Marsha Hoenle from the Gagie School and John Beck from Heritage Christian Academy, will receive their awards during the 2011 Jingle Ball on Saturday, Nov. 19, at the Michigan Historical Museum in Lansing.

More...


----------

